# H2O Overflow



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello, anyone using the H2O overflow from Custom Aquariums? What are your thoughts about it? Any fish stores sell it here in Canada?


----------



## DoubleEricG (Mar 16, 2018)

Octavian said:


> Hello, anyone using the H2O overflow from Custom Aquariums? What are your thoughts about it? Any fish stores sell it here in Canada?


Following.

Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------

